# VOIDING the warranty????



## superfstgto (Dec 5, 2004)

does a cold air intake void the warranty?? anyone know for sure? I also want to do a slp muffler and just remove the stock muffler. willl this void the warranty.

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

If the dealer can prove that any of your modifictions caused whatever issue comes up than ya. I was told by the dealer that as long as you have a good quality installer do the work and they have warranties themselves on the products then it shouldnt be a problem. Something like a cold air intake ive never heard voiding a warranty. But say your car fails emissions because of the exhaust, I doubt GM would help you out.

-Frank


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

There was a time not too many years ago when manufacturers tried voiding the warranty because an aftermarket alarm was installed by somoene other than the dealer.

all electrical problems were blamed on the alarm.

the list goes on, but frank is correct if they dont want to be diks.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

A Cat Back Exhaust Sytem Should Not Void Your Warranty And If You Want To Play It Safe You Could Get A Corsa Cat Back Exhaust System Since It's Recognized By Gm As An Official Product.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I have heard of GM voiding a warranty on Z-28's for using a CAI with the K&N filter setup. Keep your old intake and put it back on for ANY warranty work to be safe. Also, any exhaust system that does not effect emmissions (i.e. catback) should not effect the warranty. If you start putting on headers, etc. then they may void it.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Anything that is recognized as being from the catalytic converter is free. The intake tube may not be modified, but the filter may... Basically, if it's not just a drop in replacement filter (I.E K&N filter) then it's liable to void the warranty. Many dealers will just let this slide, but some may be picky if it comes to motor troubles... 

I always wondered what the dealer would allow, especially after many people said they had done the Z06 head/cam installation at the dealer, and they let it be under warranty.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I have heard of GM voiding a warranty on Z-28's for using a CAI with the K&N filter setup. Keep your old intake and put it back on for ANY warranty work to be safe. Also, any exhaust system that does not effect emmissions (i.e. catback) should not effect the warranty. If you start putting on headers, etc. then they may void it.


True, but its the car coming in with oil soaked filiter, intake, MAF, the dealer has the complaint's with. The excess oil throws the codes, causes the running problems and I can see if you're stupid enough to let that happen by overoiling you're filter, then the dealer has the right to deny, deny, deny (like the horny president  )


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

westell said:


> True, but its the car coming in with oil soaked filiter, intake, MAF, the dealer has the complaint's with. The excess oil throws the codes, causes the running problems and I can see if you're stupid enough to let that happen by overoiling you're filter, then the dealer has the right to deny, deny, deny (like the horny president  )


 :agree 

Yup, just what he said...there's a TSB for it telling mechanics to look for it...if they have an over-oiled aftermarket filter, then no warranty...but just on that single issue. It does not void the entire warranty.


----------



## superfstgto (Dec 5, 2004)

Cool guy's thanks for the help!! Merry Christmas everone!!

later,

Chris


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

there is a law out there that says something like a CAI can not void ur warrenty. In fact dont know how it could cause if u went to ur dealer and said order me and install A CAI for my car they would most likely order u a K and N which u can order and get put on aftermarket...Just like others have said deal w a good installer


----------

